
Trump executive order seeks to ban TikTok and WeChat in 45 days - baylearn
https://www.engadget.com/tiktok-wechat-executive-order-014615752.html
======
tasoeur
Full executive order:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/AndrewFeinberg/status/12915453814...](https://mobile.twitter.com/AndrewFeinberg/status/1291545381453602821)

~~~
jhart99
Will the WeChat order cause collateral damage to Riot? They are a wholly owned
subsidiary of Tencent right?

~~~
bigpumpkin
No. It only affects transactions related to WeChat

------
stingrae
Does banning transactions, mean Apple/Google will be forced to remove
TikTok/WeChat from the app stores in the US?

